# X-Files 3 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some buzz about a third X-Files flick. Now, there's no script and this is all speculation by Duchovny, but -

_"We're all like this little X-Files family and I, for one, would love to continue. And I think there's a lot left in the show. You know? And I think we can continue to make good movies. It's just a matter of spending enough on a movie that can compete in the summertime. We made a movie and released it in the summer, but it wasn't really a blockbuster movie. And it got kind of overshadowed by the bigger ones. So, we're saying, make us big. We'll fight with the big boys."_

What say you? I for one would love more of this story.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17722


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved the series and I'm all for another movie. It needs to not take itself too seriously and have monsters, not aliens or psychic priests


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope they write a better script than they had for #2. I'm with Roxy, it needs to be a monster story.


----------

